# fried duck



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone fried a whole duck they've shot? I was given a fryer and am going to do a turkey for thanksgiving and thought I would do a test run with a duck. Anyone who has fried a duck how did you prepare it? Should I brine it, inject marinade, use a rub?


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

I've fried 7 turkeys over the last 4 years, its a super easy process, I usually brine my bird for 24 hrs before frying, with a blend of spices, apple cider vinegar, water, Orange Juice, and sliced oranges and lemons. 
I would say that you should brine the bird for a bit, 24 hrs probably isn't needed for the size of the bird, and you generally cook duck to a more rare-med. rare than turkey, I cook 3 minutes per pound on Turkey, so theoretically your duck would be done in under 3 minutes. Id say go for it, if you have ducks to spare, or try a chicken as a test run before the duck so you don't waste one.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm hungry after watching that!


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

I watched that video to. I was hoping someone on here has tried it with a wild duck. I'll be trying it in a few days.Ii'll post the results


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

*fried mallard*

So I gave it a try and it turned out really good. I brined it over night and fried in peanut oil at 350 deg for about 12 min. It was about a 1.25 pound mallard


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks good enough to eat:EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------

